# Totaly Modify



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

HELP WANTED I'm new on this site and new to Import cars. But i'm not new to car modifying... Just never worked on an import. I have a 1987 Nissan Pulsar NX and I want to either find out what other type of Nissan would i have to get to change the frount clip? I dont really like the style of the lights on the car. I was told that the newer Sentra would work. Like 1992 or something. Or maby someone in this room could give me some info on where I could find a body kit for it. I have only seen one on CarDomain.com. But it was not for sale. If i can figure out how to post pics... i will post the body kit i saw. thanks for your help. :thumbup: If you want to see what the body kit looks like go to jetspeed.com


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i believe u could get the b12 sport coupe front end up there but dont quote me on that. do a search and see what u come up with.


----------



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

*THANKS AVERAGE*

Ok I think that I will look up the 200SX B14 frount clip, cause I could get a good frount cover for it. :thumbup:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I hope you're not planning on this to bolt right on or anything like that.


----------



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

Minute Rice Sentra

I know that the front clip won't just bolt on, but like I was telling people I have been working on cars/trucks since I was 15 and I just started working on imports. So I kinda got the hint that things don't just bolt on. I can deal with that. 
Now all I need to do is find someone in the area that has a B14 that wants to sell it. For a reasonable price. All I have found so far is another Pulsar NX for $220.00. Anyone want to sell any parts from a B14? :thumbup:


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

This'll be interesting when it's finished!

When I bought my pulsar, I didn't like the look of it but it grew on me.

Is your car the twin cam model?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

you will also have to keep in mind that the body lines wont be same. will the b14 clip be to wide/to short for the pulsar? take some measurements before u start investing money.


----------



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

AVERAGE - I have been thinking of that stuff, thats why I asked people in the room if they knew what I could do or if I even have any options.


----------



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

:cheers: Spelch - I will do my best and I will make sure to get my webpage updated and keep it that way. I plan on posting when my page is updated.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

I suppose I could help out 87Nismo by letting him take measurements from my B14 Sentra, cause he is my brother..lol.


----------



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

That would be nice if I was out of work when there was enough time to measure it. You should measure it for me and post it in this room for me.. That would be nice.


----------



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

*BlackNISMO95*

If you come back to this thread.... Thanks for donating your old B12 bumper to my collections. Maby you will donate more in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## sooraj0803 (Apr 28, 2012)

i have just change my engine from b13 carburator to b14 injection
i need help . iam have problem with the electronic system . i need diagram of the electric layout , please


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

youd better start a new thread on this one ... you just got lost somewhere in the forums !!


----------

